# Hello,unhappy with my husband is doing



## greatgal

Hello,unhappy in my marriage right now.My husband I loved so much for 8 years is not open to me and gone a lot.He is a workaholic,not being truthful to me and does not want to spend time with me a lot.It all start back in January.Plus I believe he is cheating me.I am hurting right now and he puts me down which is making it worse.My family has been there for me and my brother says he has seen him with another woman.Have no kids with him.I have two teenage daughters from a previous relationship that have been supporting me.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

greatgal said:


> Hello,unhappy in my marriage right now.My husband I loved so much for 8 years is not open to me and gone a lot.He is a workaholic,not being truthful to me and does not want to spend time with me a lot.It all start back in January.Plus I believe he is cheating me.I am hurting right now and he puts me down which is making it worse.My family has been there for me and my brother says he has seen him with another woman.Have no kids with him.I have two teenage daughters from a previous relationship that have been supporting me.


Oh no greatgal! I’m so sorry you’re here with this kind of a problem in your marriage.

Your situation does not sound good at all. Your brother confirms hubby is with another woman, then it’s likely he is spending some of those working hours with her. Do you know her?

So the real question for you…what do you want to do?
I would say kick him out right this minute. He’s not truthful, he’s putting you down, and cheating.
Cheating is a fireable offense. So fire him.

Do you need to see hard evidence? Or can you split based on what you know right now?
Hang on to those daughters and your family, hold them close. Let them love you and support you through this terrible ordeal.

I really wish you the best of luck in this. Please say what you are thinking of doing and TAM will be super at helping you through it.


----------



## greatgal

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Oh no greatgal! I’m so sorry you’re here with this kind of a problem in your marriage.
> 
> Your situation does not sound good at all. Your brother confirms hubby is with another woman, then it’s likely he is spending some of those working hours with her. Do you know her?
> 
> So the real question for you…what do you want to do?
> I would say kick him out right this minute. He’s not truthful, he’s putting you down, and cheating.
> Cheating is a fireable offense. So fire him.
> 
> Do you need to see hard evidence? Or can you split based on what you know right now?
> Hang on to those daughters and your family, hold them close. Let them love you and support you through this terrible ordeal.
> 
> I really wish you the best of luck in this. Please say what you are thinking of doing and TAM will be super at helping you through it.


I believe it is an ex of his he is cheating on me with.I am talking leaving him.My brother says my daughters and I are welcomed to stay at his place if I leave.I have good friends for support too,one is my friend Allison from the UK since my exchange student days


----------



## BeyondRepair007

greatgal said:


> I believe it is an ex of his he is cheating on me with.I am talking leaving him.My brother says my daughters and I are welcomed to stay at his place if I leave.I have good friends for support too,one is my friend Allison from the UK since my exchange student days


That is really good that you have all that support!

What about your living arrangements? Is the house yours, or his, or both? Do you plan to stay there or go somewhere else?

I would recommend talking to a lawyer about this, even a free consultation, before you do too much. Make sure your finances are secure and safe, make sure your valuables and sentimental value items are secure.

Does he know that you know? Have you confronted him yet?


----------



## greatgal

BeyondRepair007 said:


> That is really good that you have all that support!
> 
> What about your living arrangements? Is the house yours, or his, or both? Do you plan to stay there or go somewhere else?
> 
> I would recommend talking to a lawyer about this, even a free consultation, before you do too much. Make sure your finances are secure and safe, make sure your valuables and sentimental value items are secure.
> 
> Does he know that you know? Have you confronted him yet?


My brother's house.He has told me took a picture of it on his phone.My finances are good and secure,safe.Bank account is in my name.My valuables,have them documented on paper.Dad has.Tried confronted my husband telling me none of my business.Talking to a lawyer on Friday.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

greatgal said:


> My brother's house.He has told me took a picture of it on his phone.My finances are good and secure,safe.Bank account is in my name.My valuables,have them documented on paper.Dad has.Tried confronted my husband telling me none of my business.Talking to a lawyer on Friday.


Good, it sounds like you’re all set!

If you can go forward with out any contact with him it will be better for you. It’s hard to do sometimes… but it will make it easier for you to detach. 

He can contact you through your lawyer. Or only email/text so everything is documented if you have too, but only lawyer is best.


----------



## greatgal

I am seeing a therapist as well.Have anxiety and ptsd issues I was diagnosed with from my husband has done to me.This was last month and doing better day by day one step at a time


----------



## greatgal

Has put my oldest daughter a lot as well.Oldest is bigender,she once was my son whom came a year ago


----------



## BeyondRepair007

Your soon to be ex-husband sounds like a real gem. Be glad you’re getting this guy out of your life.

What happened in January to start everything changing?


----------



## D0nnivain

If he's cheating, then it's over. Hopefully you will find peace when you get to your brother's house. 

Best wishes.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

..


----------



## greatgal

Started not want to have time with me and focused on his job more working more hours.Did not come home saying he was with a friend which I knew was not true


BeyondRepair007 said:


> Your soon to be ex-husband sounds like a real gem. Be glad you’re getting this guy out of your life.
> 
> What happened in January to start everything changing?


----------

